# Paragon Mini Dips



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 5, 2019)

Something in my gut tells me I inserted the dipswitches in the wrong direction though it may just be the orange juice and blue cheese I ate earlier. Can someone confirm if this is ok before I move forward?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 5, 2019)

They're SPST switches, so direction won't really matter. It only opens or closes the connection


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 5, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> They're SPST switches, so direction won't really matter. It only opens or closes the connection



Ok, so it doesn't matter that "1" is not on the top and "2" below it?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 5, 2019)

I ask because 1 on & 2 off is OD. 2 on and 1 off is distortion. And both off is clean boost.


----------



## Barry (Oct 5, 2019)

It might matter if you're a tad OCD, or they will function the opposite if backwards


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 5, 2019)

Barry said:


> if you're a tad OCD


? hold my beer


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 5, 2019)

Yup, won't matter. It looks like yours are oriented the same as the other two finished builds I could find pictures of, so you're good


----------

